# Die witzigsten Ereignisse beim Friedfischangeln



## sebastian (15. November 2003)

Also es geht um witzige oder glückliche Ereignisse die euch beim angeln auf Friedfische wiederfahren sind.
Mir ist mal was bei Karpfenangeln passiert.
Also ich werfe mit der Feederrute auf Grund aus und ich denke wirklich nach einer Sekunde ich hänge. Hol ich ein auf einmal fährt da ein Fisch voll ab. Hab ich den Karpfen gedrillt und pumpe ihn hoch auf einmal seh ich einen Haken, meinen Haken. Aber dieser hängt in einem Karabiner der Wiederrum an einem Haken hängt und der hängt im Karpfen. So kanns geh der is wem abgerissen und ich hab ihn raus geholt 
sowas in der art halt schreiben!!


----------



## sebastian (15. November 2003)

Danach mach ich ein Vote welche Story die beste ist !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fischerwahn (15. November 2003)

ha da kann ich auch etwas anbieten -

"nerfling mit frolic gefangen" #:

wie bei mir üblich schlage ich immer vorher an bevor ich meinen köder rausziehe (man weiss ja nie) > leider dürfte sich ein nerfling mit 10cm gerade mit meinem frolic vergnügt haben - beim anschlag hat sich der haken dann irgendwie in seiner flosse verfangengen (der drill war ein wahnsinn   )  der arme kleine war leider zu sehr verletzt als das man ihn wieder zurücksetzten hätte können

wenigstens hatte rob dann einen köderfisch


----------



## muddyliz (15. November 2003)

Beim Hechtanglen in Irland holte ein Kumpel von mir nach einer Stunde den Köderfisch ein, um mal nachzusehen, ob er noch gut ist. Und was hängt an einem Haken des Drillings: ein Moderlieschen.


----------



## The Driver (15. November 2003)

ich hab mal beim karpenangeln mit 2 maiskörnern einen hecht beim einholen gefangen.
hab ihn wieder reingesetzt da er untermaßig war: und jetzt kommts: ich hatte noch ne znderangel mit totem köfi drin. 10 minuten nachdem ich den hecht wieder reingesetzt hatte biss er an der zanderangel, ist kein flachs.
beim zanderangeln habe ich auch schonmal ne 2pfd. schleie auf nen toten köfi gefangen, die hat den köfi voll geschluckt!


----------



## sebastian (15. November 2003)

auf Köfi ? einen schleie ? echt ? glaub ich nicht ganz


----------



## Veit (16. November 2003)

Im Winter hatte ich beim Angeln auf Rotaugen mit Maden an einer Posenmontage einen sehr ungewöhnlichen Fang gemacht.
Obwohl ich wie bei dieser Angelmethode üblich nur mit einem Haken fischte, konnte ich zwei Fische auf einmal landen. Am Haken hing ein Rotauge und etwa 10 cm darüber befand sich ein Gründling (eine Fischart von der übrigens angenommen wurde, dass sie in dem See gar nicht vorkommt). Das Vorfach war um dessen Schwanz gewickelt. 
Genau das selbe wie bei diesem Gründling erlebte ich kürzlich sogar bei einem Karpfen von gut 40 cm. 
Überraschend war auch einmal der Fang eines Rotauge, das beim Ausloten auf blanken Haken gebissen hatte.   
@ Sebastian: Ich habe dieses Jahr einen Brassen von nicht einmal 30 cm auf fingerlangen Köderfisch gefangen. Zuerst wollte ich es auch nicht fassen und da ich noch eine Rute mit Wurm ausgelegt hatte, hohlte ich diese auch noch ein um mich zu vergewissen ob, es nicht doch die Wurmrute war an der der Brassen gebissen hatten (Montagen und Vorfächer waren nämlich an beiden Ruten auch recht ähnlich). Doch der kleine Brassen hatte tatsächlich den Köderfisch genommen. 
Beim Spinnangeln hatte ich im Winter auch mal den einen oder anderen Brassen auf Spinner gefangen (nicht gerissen). Erstaunlichweise waren es ebenfalls nur kleinere "Grätenkönige".


----------



## schwedenfan83 (16. November 2003)

naja rotaugen sind ja auch extrem blöd: sie beissen auf kaugummi, popel, blanke hakenn.... eben alles


----------



## schwedenfan83 (16. November 2003)

huch ich bin ja selber ein rotauge


----------



## angeltreff (16. November 2003)

Ich hatte diesen Sommer die Ehre, einen Meterhecht an der Kopfrute zu "drillen". War gerade am stippen, plopp, kleines Rotauge dran. Auf einmal ein Wasserschwall, ich sehe den Hecht und zack - rauf auf das Rotauge. Leider hat der "Drill" am 0,12er Vorfach nur 20 sec. gedauert.


----------



## sebastian (16. November 2003)

@Ploetze
Du Poepelfresser    *grins*

@ angeltreff
sicher bitter wie groß war er den geschätz ? aslo hast ihn gesehen ?


----------



## tanner (16. November 2003)

Ich habe auf ein Stück Rotauge einen 47cm Karpfen geangelt.
Wahrscheinlich Proteinmangel


----------



## MrTom (16. November 2003)

ich hatte beim nachtangeln mal besuch von einem nutria, der fand den inhalt meiner maisdose extrem lecker. gehakte zwergwelse sind bei mir an der tagesordnung und wie die schimpfen können:q


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (16. November 2003)

Ich hatte einen run auf boilie, nach 5 min war der fisch an land (hatte so 10 Pfund), also abgehakt und wieder rein, neuer boilie ran und ab dafür, hatte noch keinen swinger eingehängt, da pfeift der delkim schon wieder ab... der Fisch sah (fast) genauso aus und war auch genauso groß... Der Köder war keine 10 sec. im Wasser.


----------



## Knurrhahn (16. November 2003)

Hi Leute 
Mein witzigstes Ereignis war ein Fuchs mit einem Tetrapack übern Kopf!
Ihr hättet mal Klausi 2000 sein Gesicht in der Nacht sehen müssen, als das Vieh orientierunglos gegen seine Füße gelaufen ist .
Man hat der geschriehen.
Das Tier hatte einen 1 Literpack Griesbrei versucht auszulecken und muß dann das Teil nicht mehr losgeworden sein!
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## sebastian (16. November 2003)

Knurrhahn deine Geschichte ist meiner meinung nach die beste


----------



## The_Duke (16. November 2003)

Es war Ende August 1997 in Frankreich an einem kleinen See mit ca. 21ha Fläche. Ein Wochenende auf Karpfen sollte es werden.
Freitag Abend Ankunft und Aufbau, dann ne Runde Grillen aufm Gasgrill, zwei Glühwein (der See liegt auf knapp 900m, da wirds Abends schon frisch ums Gebein ) und ab in den Schlafsack.
Die Nacht war ruhig, die Bißanzeiger blieben stumm.
Morgends so gegen halb 7 drückte die Blase, ich wurde wach, streckte mich nochmal im Halbschlaf im Schlafsack.
Plötzlich fühlte ich etwas im Schlafsack was gestern abend noch nicht da war und es war länglich, rund und bewegte sich!
Eine verdammte Schlange hatte sich meinen warmen Schlafsack als Nachtlager ausgesucht! So schnell war ich in meinem Leben noch nie aus dem Schlafsack draußen, stürmte aus meinem Zelt, übersah natürlich die Zeltleine und landete mit einem Salto im Gasgrill, laut fluchend und schimpfend 
Meine Kollegen wurden natürlich wach und kamen aus ihren Zelten und als ich ihnen sagte was in meinem Schlafsack war, gings ganz vorsichtig ans Nachschauen und tatsächlich...eine Ringelnatter von knapp 60cm machte sich nach ihrer Befreiung eiligst auf den Weg zurück ins Gebüsch!


----------



## sebastian (16. November 2003)

OH MEIN GOTT
Da würde ich auch schnell laufen


----------



## lector (17. November 2003)

1. Storie 

Hab mal vor vielen Jahren an einem Eifelsee auf Hecht gefischt, dabei ist mir eine Forelle ins Boot gesprungen ! 

2. Storie

Hab eigentlich mit der Bolorute mit Frolic-Pellets auf Satz-Karpfen geangelt ! Aber auf einmal beim 4 Fisch bekamm ich einen so heftigen run das ich die rute echt so krumm machte wie ich sie selten gesehen hab dazu muss ich sagen das ich mit einer 3-10 Gramm Rute 0,12 Hauptschnur und 0,10er Vorfach mit einem 18er Gamakatsu gefischt hab! Ich dachte zuerst es sei ein wels der sich den Frolic einverleibte weil ich ihn einfach nicht vom Grund wegbekamm ! Aber nach 1,05 std hatte ich dann einen Stör von 106cm und voller Power an Land und der Fisch war auf der Flucht so wie der Haken saß! Der Fisch hatte sich beim Drehen unter wasser wie man es von den Stören kennt, den haken in die Schwanzflosse getrieben.

Naja es hat spaß gemacht


----------



## grünfüssler (17. November 2003)

:c


----------



## sebastian (17. November 2003)

sowas is mir schon oft passiert das sich ein fisch irgendwo eingehängt hat, hab sogar mal eine Angel gefangen.
Das war so ein alter schrott teich ich werf ein miot der feeder. Will ich ein holen und häng denk ich mir "scheiss drauf ich reiss an". Gesagt getan die Schnur reisst und bleibt am Ufer liegen ich nehm sie in die hand und häng mich rein auf einmal kann  ich schnur reinholen!!
Da hab ich eine gebrochene Bachangel mit eine funktionierenden Kurbel von Kettner gefangen !! das war mir die Schnur wert


----------



## Wümmefischer (17. November 2003)

Hey, Sebastian! Coole Idee, dieser Thread...

Womit sollte man beim Eisangeln NICHT versuchen, ein Loch in das Eis zu bekommen? – Antwort: Mit Hammer und Meißel! Als mein Kumpel Dirk und ich vor Jahren mal unser Glück auf einem zugefrorenen See versuchen wollten, holte er besagte Geräte aus der Kiepe, hämmerte im Knien mit dem Hammer auf den Meißel ein und – flupp! – war der Meißel in den unergründlichen Tiefen des Sees verschwunden! Ferner – ich weiß ja, dass hier sonst niemand mitliest – hatte dieses Eisangeln mich den Erlaubnisschein gekostet (für einen Monat, weil verboten)...


----------



## angeltreff (17. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von grünfüssler _
> *wie der schwan allerdings die maiskörner aus über 4 m wassertiefe
> hochbekommen und  gefressen hat.......das wissen wir bis heute noch nicht......*



Tauchen Schwäne? Ich weiß es nicht. An der gleichen Stelle, wo ich die Story mit dem Hecht hatte (war übrigens so ca. 80, klar habe ich den gesehen *heul*) hatte ich angefüttert - Teig mit Mais. Dazwischen etwas Erdbeermais (rot gefärbt). Ich also angefüttert, wieder weg, Kaffee kochen, komme wieder - Shit, einen komplette Blesshuhnfamilie hat sich an den gedeckten Tisch gesetzt. Die Alte mit 2 oder 3 Kücken ein paar Meter weg und der Alte immer zum Platz hin, ab, wieder hoch mit Mais, übergeben an Frauchen und wieder ...
Die haben mir den ganzen Platz abgeräumt und ich konnte nicht mehr vor Lachen, habs aber fotografiert.


----------



## Dorschrobby (17. November 2003)

Is schon ziemlich lange her, kleines Rotauge am Haken, bück mich um die Hand nass zu machen, rutsch mit dem rechten Fuß aus, mach einen ausgleichsschritt, wieder kein Halt.... das ganze 3 mal, steh dann so 3 Meter im Neckar, die Brühe fast bis zur Brust.
Dann Rotauge wieder entlassen, ( mit nassen Händen ), an Land und nix wie heim, es war Februar............

Meinem Fischereischein, war in der Innentasche der Jacke, sieht man Heute noch die Spuren an.


----------



## sebastian (17. November 2003)

*ROFL* deswegen lass ich Papier im Angelkoffer


----------



## Lupus (18. November 2003)

Sitze vor Jahren mit einem Kumpel der vom Angeln noch keine Ahnung hat am Baggersee und Fischen auf Rotaugen! Hechte hatten Schonzeit! Sein Gerät : Minipose 18ner Haken eine Made 30 Hauptschnurr (!!!):q :q Begründung Damit nicht s reißt  ;+ ;+ !
Erfragt mich was passiert wenn man einen Hecht fangen würde! Ich erkläre im das das nicht geht er läßt nicht locker und will mir nicht glauben das man Hechte nicht mit Maden fängt!!:c :c :c 
Am späten Nachmittag schreit er aufeinmal nach dem Kescher ich gaaaanz langsam zu ihm lache ihn aus weil ich glaube er hätte ein größeres Rotauge dran#u #u 

Er sauer das is n großer, drillt den Fisch bis ans Ufer und was ist es ? Sicher, ein Hecht von ca. 70 cm!!
Die Pose liegt mit samt Haken auf dem Kopf, das Vieh ist anscheinend mit offenem Maul durch die Schnur und hat sich dann selbst geknebelt! War wohl hinter den Rotaugen her die mein Kumpel zu dem Zeitpunkt öfter landen konnte. Wir konnten den Fisch völlig unverletzt wieder freilassen. 
Ohne die dicke Hauptschnur hätte mein Kumopel den Hecht niemals buis an Ufer bekommen! Die dummen Sprüche muss ich mir heute noch bei jedem Angeltripp anhören. Warum ich den zum Hechtfischen keine Maden nehmen würde:c :c


----------



## Dietmar (18. November 2003)

*Die witzigsten ereignisse...*

Ich war im Mail vor einigen Jahren mit meinem Schwanger in einem Steinbruch stippen. Schwager haut an, nichts dran.
Vorfach im Baum kurz vor uns. Das Ufer war etwas erhöht.
Schwager zieht sein Zeug mitsamt Ast heran. Ich greife zu und
will das Ende vom Ast abbrechen. Verliere das Gleichgewicht
fliege in den Teich und beim Fallen sticht mich noch eine Wespe.


----------



## MegaAal (18. November 2003)

Hallo @ all

Ich angle mit pose als auf eimal Enten duch die Schnur als ich einholedacht ich das ich einen stockfischdrann habe, als ich die Pose hochhebe hängt in der schnur eine Schildkröte.


----------



## Zwergpirat (19. November 2003)

Dann werde ich mal mein Erlebnis zum besten geben:

Vor ein paar Jahren war ich mal morgens zum Karpfenangeln an einem kleineren See. 
Das Gewässer hat Moorcharakter, was bedeutet, daß es nur einge befestigte Angelstellen gibt und das restliche Ufer von umgestürzten Bäumen und ins Wasser ragenden Büschen umgeben ist.
Gegen 11.00 Uhr vormittags habe ich einen Biß auf eine mit Mais bestückte Posenangel. Ich also schnell angehauen und schon befinde ich mich im Drill mit einem Karpfen von etwa 6 Pfd.
Der fackelt allerdings nicht lange und schwimmt etwa 6 m rechts von mir in die Büsche und auch gleich wieder raus.
So, und nun ist folgendes passiert: Der Karpfen hängt zwar noch am Haken, aber die Schnur hat sich in den Büschen verfangen. Wenn ich nun also Schnur einhole, ziehe ich den Fisch in die Büsche anstatt zu mir. Alles Rütteln und Ziehen nützt nichts, die Schnur hängt in den Büschen fest.
Also habe ich den Schnurbügel von der Rolle geöffnet, die Angel abgelegt, meinen Kescher umgedreht in die Hand genommen und beschlossen mich auf eine kleine Klettertour zu begeben.
Ich habe mich also auf einem ins Wasser gestürzten Baum nach vorne gehangelt, bis ich mit dem Kescherstock die Schnur erreichen konnte und es ist mir auch gelungen dieselbige aus den Büschen zu befreien.
Ob der Freude über das Gelingen dieses Kunststückes, habe ich dann beim Zurückhangeln wohl einen kleinen Fehltritt begangen und bin voller in Schönheit ins Wasser gefallen.
Nachdem ich mich zurück ans Ufer gekämpft hatte, habe ich mich erstmal bis auf die Unterhose ausgezogen und dann geguckt, was der Karpfen an der Angel macht.
Der war zwar auf der anderen Seite des Sees aber noch dran und so ist ihm die Ehre zu Teil geworden, von einem, mit nichts als der Unterhose bekleideten, Angler gedrillt und gekeschert worden zu sein


----------



## Salmonelle (19. November 2003)

na dann ich auch noch:
 1.
Sitze vor ca 8 Jahren im Herbst an der Lippe (Nebenfluß des Rheins) mit zwei Grundruten auf Brassen. Köder: Tauwurm.
Nachdem schon zwei gute  Fische im Kescher gelandet waren vermeldete eine Rutenspitze wieder einen Biß. Der Anhieb wurde mit einer heftigen Gegenwehr quittiert. Ich dachte zuerst an einen guten Karpfen. Dann fing mein Gegner an heftig zu klopfen... dicker Aal im Rückwärtsgang??? Nee, auch nicht! Das Klopfen wurde immer aggressiver und die Stöße gingen senkrecht nach unten...wie Dorsch, aber ich angel doch im Süßwasser, kann also auch nicht sein. Ja was denn nun. Dann war der Zug plötzlich weg, es machte plopp an der Wasseroberfläche und mein Gegner kam zum Luftholen nach oben. Eine Rotwangenschildkröte schaute einmal kurz nach wer da so einen Stress macht und verschwand wiederum wild paddelnd in den trüben Tiefen des Flusses. Jetzt wußte ich wenigstens warum dieser "Fisch" so klopfte, das waren die Paddelschläge. Nach weiteren 10 Minuten hatte ich meine Beute dann im Kescher. Ein 25 cm großes Monster fauchte mich an, wie sollte ich nun wieder an den Haken kommen? Der saß gut sichtbar im Unterkiefer, und das Vieh schnappte nach allem was in Reichweite geriet... schließlich auch nach dem Ärmel meiner Jacke, und ließ nicht mehr los. Das gab mir Gelegenheit die Hakenspitze samt Widerhaken mit einer Zange abzuknipsen. Mehr konnte ich erst mal nicht tun, da  das Panzertier neben dem Ärmel auch den Hakenschenkel fest im Biß hatte. Der Ärmel büßte schließlich ein Stück Stoff ein und die Schildkröte landete nach einem Transport, eingewickelt in einem Handtuch, in einem großen Zierfischteich einer damaligen Bekannten. Ich glaube das Tier lebt heute noch glücklich und zufrieden in diesem Teich und ist mindestens 40 cm groß. Der Rest des Hakens lag übrigens nach dem Transport im Handtuch.

und 2.
habe ich auch schon einen Luftkampf hinter mir (war allerdings nicht beim Angeln auf Friedfisch, sondern beim Fischen auf Hornhecht an der niederländischen Küste).
Eine Mantelmöwe schnappte sich den Heringsfetzen beim Einwerfen direkt aus der Luft und zog vehement gen Horizont. Leider riss mir die Schnur nach kurzem Drill direkt über der Wasserkugel und eine Möwe kreiste mit einer Boje im Schlepptau an der Küste entlang. Der Futterneid ließ sie immer in der Nähe bleiben. Schließlich wurden die Vögel auch von Touristen ständig mit Brot gefüttert. Gottseidank hatte der Haken nicht richtig gefasst und nach ca einer halben Stunde  entledigte sich die Möwe des Fischfetzens durch ein kleines Kötzerchen. Die Wasserkugel fiel ins Wasser, der Fischfetzen natürlich auch... und wurde unverzüglich Beute eines Hornhechtes, die Wasserkugel zischte ab und ward nicht mehr gesehen.

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## hkroiss (19. November 2003)

Von mir gibt's auch 2 kurze Geschichten:

1. Es war mitten im Sommer Mitte der 90iger Jahre. Da hab' ich im Altwasser vom Inn auf Brachsen geangelt - mit Mais. Auf einmal Alarm an der Feederrute: ein Aal von 1,15 kg hat sich die 2 Maiskörner einverleibt.

2. Heuer im Mai beim Karpfen angeln. Hatte gerade einen Karpfen von 7 kg gelandet, einen 20er Boilie neu angeködert und ausgeworfen. Nach ca. 10 Min. ein Run --> nach dem Anschlag - *******, Fisch konnte nicht gehakt werden... -  nein; am Haken hing ein 20 cm langes Rotauge.


----------



## Josi28 (20. November 2003)

Hallo Leute.Ich muß sagen ein super Thema........


Bei der Geschichte mit dem Eisangeln und dem Meißel
habe ich mich fast Tot gelacht.:q :q :q :q :q 

PS:Aber alle anderen Geschichten waren auch Super!!!

Mfg.Josi


----------



## muddyliz (20. November 2003)

Biss, und die Pose zieht direkt nebenan in die Äste eines umgestürzten Strauchs. Ich ziehe und ziehe, bis mir die Pose entgegenkommt. Das Vorfach war ab, der Rest noch dran.
Aber jetzt platscht es dauernd in den Ästen. Ich seh' nach und da hängt ein Karpfen 20 cm unter der Oberfläche in den Ästen. Die Hakenspitze war durch die Lippe wieder nach außen getreten, und genau mit dieser Hakenspitze hatte sich mein Karpfen in einem alten Kartoffelsack verhängt, den das letzte Hochwasser in die Äste gespült hatte. Ich hab' den Karpfen dann mitsamt dem Sack gekeschert, der arme Kerl hing bombenfest am Kartoffelsack.


----------



## Raubfischjäger (20. November 2003)

Ich war mal mit einem Kumpel am Rhein bei Merkenich.
Wir wollten auf Brassen angeln und hatten auch 2 schöne Fische.
Nach dem wir den 2. Fisch gekeschert, gelöst und freigelassen hatten, entschloss sich mein Freund dazu, es mal mit einer Karpfenrute und einem Köder aus 2-3 Maden in der Hauptströmung zu versuchen. 
Nach 1,5 Stunden wollte er den Köder mal Einholen und sagte zu mir:"Ich fang' jetzt eine Barbe."
Und tatsächlich - er hatte eine ca. 15 cm große Barbe dran.
Wir freuten uns natürlich darüber, dass es wirklich funktionierte.
Mein Freund hatte die Barbe dann in einen recht großen Köderfischkessel getan.
Nach einer Viertelstunde fuhr ein holländisches Schiff vorbei.
Der Sog des Schiffes war aber so stark, dass er den Kessel samt Stein als Verankerung ins Wasser riss!!
Mein Kumpel krempelte sich die Hose bis an die Knie hoch und watete zum Kessel, den er noch retten konnte.
Die Barbe war aber weg.
Danach fingen wir zwar noch einige Fische, aber mein Kumpel hat den ganzen Tag gefroren!


----------



## Bihne (24. November 2003)

Im September 2001 waren wir in Portugal an der Algarve, dort hatten wir uns Angelscheine für die umliegenden Seen besorgt.
Am darauffolgenden Tag die Sachen gepack und zum nächsten See.Wir hatten alle unsere Ruten ausgelegt,mein Vater hatte es sich gerade so´n bischen gemütlich gemacht als die Rute aufeinmal anfing zu wippen. Mein Vater einen Satz zu seiner Angel und schwupps hatte der Fisch sie mit samt der Stütze in den See gezogen.Meinem Vater ist erst mal die Kraft aus´m Gesicht gefallen , ich noch hinterher doch die Rute war weg.:e Er hatte aber noch eine 2. dabei, bestückt und schon gings wieder los. Er hatte ein paar mal ausgeworfen und dann....sch....,ein Hänger!Oder doch nicht.....;+?Er meinte da muß ich wohl einen Ast gefangen haben!Mein Vater holte die Schnur ein und dann ein Schrei...... !!!!!!
Er hatte doch tatsächlich mit seinem Haken die Angel die zuvor der Fisch in den See gezogen hatte am Schnurring gehakt !Und noch besser ein schöner dicker Karpfen  :s war auch noch dran,hihi  :z :z :z!
Es ist schwer zu glauben aber es war so!Wir hatten an dem Tag 3 schöne Karpfen gefangen die wir uns am Abend schmecken ließen,njamnjamnjam!!!!


----------



## duck_68 (24. November 2003)

*noch ein Eisangelerlebnis*

Vor ein paar Jahren sind wir an einem bitterkalten Januarmorgen zum Eisangeln an unser Vereinsbaggerloch gefahren. Wir machten uns die Muehe, einen kleinen Kanonenofen per Schlitten mit an unsere geplante Stelle zu schleifen! nach ein paar Stunden angeln (und ettlichen Scheit Holz, die durch den Ofen gegangen sind) vernahmen wir ploetzlich ein lautes Zischen  -  und sahen nur noch ein leicht qualmendes Loch im Eis - der Ofen hatte sich auf nimmerwiedersehen auf den Grund des Sees verabschiedet!
:e :e 
Das einzig positive war, dass wir den Ofen nicht mehr im Auto zu verstauen hatten:q :q 

Gruss

Martin#h #h


----------



## R(h)einfaller (25. November 2003)

Hallo Kollegen ,

guet das man hier mir einem Pseudonym arbeitet da kann man die richtig guten erlebnisse erzaehlen !

1 Dieses jahr wollte ich meinen kleinen 9 u 10 J erklaeren wie man eine Angel richtig auswirft nach dem üblichem erklären folgte noch der Hinweis (da ich an einem Kanal in Holland mit maechtig Wind fischte) vorsicht mit dem Wind!
Also werfe ich meine leichte montage mitten ins Schilf (meine kleinen lachten natürlich nicht ) nun was soll man tun drückte meinem jüngstem dir Rute in Hand er solle diese stramm halten und gehe ans Schilf Plumps lag ich im Wasser meine kleinen standen auf der Brücke und schrien wobei der kleine noch dir Rute in der Hand hatte und rief der Haken hatt sich vorher schon gelöst!
Naja also habe ich in Unterhose mit meinen zwei kleine weitergeangelt udn habe sie werfen lassen (keine schaffte es ins Schilf zu werfen dafür braucht man halt erfahrung)))))?????????????

2.
Am forellenteich habe ich mit Schwimmteig geangelt auf grund
als die Glocke maechtig bimmelte als ich dann anschlug und naeher zog folgte eine Schnatternde Ente welche wohl auch auf grünen Forellenteig stand zum glück konnte ich diese befreien aber die lache waren auf meiner Seite!

Nun was solls Erfahrung macht halt Kluch


----------



## Wedaufischer (25. November 2003)

Moin moin R(h)einfaller aus DU #h

*Willkommen an Board!*  

Jau, man erlebt schon tolle Sachen wenn man den Lütten zeigt wie es ein "echter Profi" macht. :q :m


----------



## R(h)einfaller (25. November 2003)

Jetzt weiss bestimmt keiner wo der Name herkommt !
Zum glück ist es mir am Rhein noch nicht passiert (gibt auch keinen Schilf hier)
Sag mal Weisst Du ob es für die Sechssennplatte noch Wochenkarten gibt?
(Wedaufischer)


----------



## Wedaufischer (25. November 2003)

@R(h)einfaller und alle Interressierten, :m 

Erlaubnisschein Gebühren

Es sind folgende Fischereierlaubnisscheine in der Geschäftsstelle des Stadtverbandes erhältlich, hierbei muss immer der gültige Fischereischein vorgelegt werden.


Jahresfischereierlaubnisschein für die Sechs - Seen - Platte   Senioren    51,00 Euro 
   Jugendliche   28,00 Euro 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Blauer See   Senioren   33,00 Euro 
    Jugendliche   33,00 Euro 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kombischein   Senioren   66,50 Euro 
(Sechs - Seen - Platte und Blauer See)         

Tageserlaubnisscheine für die Sechs - Seen - Platte, 4,20 Euro, Wochenerlaubnisscheine für die Sechs - Seen - Platte, 18,00 Euro und dem Blauer See, 3,20 Euro sind in folgenden Angelfachgeschäften erhältlich:

Angelsport Martin 
Koloniestr.112 
47057 Duisburg 
Tel: 0203-353226 Fax: 0203-3630309  

Angelsport-Henne 
Friedrich-Ebert-Str.435 
47178 Duisburg 
Tel: 0203-495631 Fax: 0203-495631  

AnglermagazinCao 
Obermeidericher Str. 27 a 
46049 Oberhausen 
Tel: 0208 – 841947 Fax: 0208 – 842832  

Brüggemann Angelsport GmbH
Duissernplatz 10
47051 Duisburg
Tel: 0203 - 349329 

Angel Heß
Paul-Esch-Str. 115
47053 Duisburg
Tel: 0203 - 663248

Diese Infos findest du hier.


----------



## fishmania (18. Dezember 2003)

Das sind schon einige Top Stories dabei!!! :q 
Dann fang ich auch mal an:

1. Par Kumpels und ich beim Aalfischen an einem Stausee. Glocke läutet -> Anschlag -> nix!
Mein Kumpel legte seine Rute wieder hin, da er zu faul war nach seinem Wurm zu schauen. 15 Sekunden später "klingel-klingel" -> Anschlag -> nix! Das ging dann so 5 oder 6 mal bis es ihm zu blöd wurde -> Rute raus. Und was hatte sich in der Hauptschnur verwickelt? Eine Fledermaus! So ein bissiges Vieh hab ich noch nie gesehen!!! Uns blieb keine andere Möglichkeit als ihr mit ner Zange das Genick zu brechen, da der Flügel schon total eingerissen war und wir sie einfach nicht losbekamen. Als mein Kollege versuchte ihre Überreste von der Schnur zu reissen, spritzte ihm ein riesen Tropfen Fledermausblut genau auf die Lippe!!! Pfui!!! :v 

2. Bin mit nem Kollegen an einem kleinen, sehr ruhigen Donauarm beim Fischen. Plötzlich rasselt's im Gebüsch. Ein kleiner Marder! Der sah uns und verschwand wieder. 15 Minuten später ein riesen Knall im Wasser, mir ist schier das Herz in die Hose gerutscht! Und was schwimmt da zurück ans Ufer? Der Marder! Der kleine Kerl muss tatsächlich in 3-4 Metern "Baumhöhe" das Gleichgewicht verloren haben!!! :q Die 3-4m sind nur geschätzt, kann sein dass er noch weiter oben war! 

3. Wenn man beim Boilefischen vergisst seinen Freilauf aufzumachen, brauch ich Euch ja nicht erzählen, wie lustig es aussieht wenn eine Angelrute kostenlosen Flugunterricht bekommt und dessen Besitzer mit offenem Mund seinen Augen nicht traut! :q 

CU, fishmania


----------



## Ronen (14. Januar 2004)

looll.....die Story mit dem Ofen ist ja geill...



Leider habe ich nits bisher erlebt was lustig war. .... naja, angele ja erst seit 5 Monaten...!!


naja... einen Schwarzangler, den hammse geschnappt. Da hab ich den auch ausgelacht. naja, angele ja erst seit 5 Monaten...!!


----------



## JonasH (14. Januar 2004)

echt coole geschichten!!!!!
Naja... ich hab erst eine wotzoge sache erledt und das war als ich mit meinem Bruder (dar ja noch nicht alleine)  auf unsere posen schauten und unser nachbar gerade etwas drillte... nur was er da drillte haben wir vorher noch nicht gesehen die rute tippte garnicvht als  verdacht auf aufgewirrbelten stock... aber nix is, als er is drin hatte staundne wir nicht schlecht, es war eine rute, 3mvon shimano und am haken hing eine ausgelutschte made!!! der mann ist total glücklich nach hause gefahren!


----------



## spinnracer (15. Januar 2004)

Also bei mit hat "was" auf die Matchrute gebissen. Der Schwimmer verschwand und meine Schnur lief ab. Zur Montage 16er Hauptschnur und 14er Vorach oder so. Naja da habe ich schon geschwitz, dachte an einen Karpfen. So nach 10 Minuten vorsichtigem Drill - Hecht so um 1m direkt vor mir. Der Hecht hatte zum Glück nicht voll geschluckt. Und was macht meine teure Daiwa kurz vorm keschern! Sie bricht - Spitze ab!!! Hecht weg!!!! 

Außerdem habe ich dieses Jahr beim Ausloten zwei Sonnenbarsche auf Haken gefangen.
:q


----------



## zander222 (15. Januar 2004)

Bin beim Forellenangeln in Dänemark mit Wathose immer ein Stück ins Wasser gegangen, um weiter auszuwerfen. Mein Kumpel saß mit mir an der selben Stelle, meine Frau etwas weiter. Rute war bestückt, Bügel auf und ich ins Wasser. So, noch ein ,zwei Schritte, gleich kommt die Scharkante. Ich hole aus, mache dabei einen Schritt nach vorn-und habe keinen Grund mehr. Der mehrfache Versuch mich vorm Untergehen zu retten brachte nichts. Noch unter Wasser stellte ich mir die Gesichter der Anderen vor und musste lachen. Dann tauchte ich wieder auf, alle schauten mich komisch an und mein Kumpel fiel vor Lachen vom Stuhl. Meine Frau hatte gerade einem anderen Angler erklärt, das der Typ dort im Wasser Ihr Angetrauter wäre. Beim nochmaligen Ausschauen war aber nichts zu sehen-merkwürdig, der war doch gerade noch da !!( da ja, aber unter Wasser ).
Ich bin dann völlig durchnässt ans Ufer. Auf Grund meiner Körperstatur ist meine Wathose fast völlig ausgefüllt, so das das Wasser keine Chance hatte, meine Wathose zu fluten. Ich musste dann in den Kofferraum unseres Kombi klettern, denn so nass durfte ich nicht vorne rein. So hat meine Frau mich dann zu unserer Herberge gefahren, wo ich mich dann umziehen konnte.
Da meine Mütze das Erste war, dass von mir wieder auftauchte, werde ich seitdem in Fachkreisen auch Haubentaucher oder Haubi genannt:q :q


----------



## THD (16. Januar 2004)

Hab auch noch ein paar Stories:

1. Karpfen 4 Pfd. hat Spinner voll genommen
2. Karpfen von 15 Pfd auf Köderfisch von ca. 12 cm
3. Ein Freund hat im mittags im Hochsommer nacheinander 2 Aale auf Mais gefangen
4. Ein anderer Freund eine halb verwesten Aal im Maul gehakt
5. War mal vor 15 Jahren zu einem Vereinskarpfenangeln, ca. 30 Angler, Start 8 Uhr, bis 10 Uhr hatte keiner nen Fisch, mein Nachbar ca. 12 Jahre alt, borgt sich bei einem anderen Nachbar ein Karpfenvorfach mit Boilie, wirft rein, kommt nicht dazu die Rute abzulegen, Wels von ca. 12 Pfd, neues Boilie, nach 5 Minuten Karpfen von ca. 18 Pfd, insgesamt wurden 1 Wels und 2 Karpfen gefangen.
6. Fledermäuse hatten wir auch schon und viele Krebse, die sich in der Schnur verfangen hatten.
THD


----------



## soeketroete (16. Januar 2004)

Es ging schon alles schief, bevor ich am Wasser war. Frühjahr letzten Jahres hatte ich Freitags schon alles vorbereitet, um mit dem Futterkörbchen die ersten Friedfische des Jahres zu überlisten.
Am nächsten Morgen stellte ich fest: ein eklig grüner Schimmelpilz hqtte mien angestztes Anfütterungsmaterial völlig unbrauchbar gemacht. Ich fand im Brotkasten noch zwei alte Brötchen und ein bisschen Toastbrot. das Aroma war von der Abteilung "völlig langweilig". Die Küche war wie leergefegt; nichts fand sich auf Anhieb, womit sich die paar Brotkrumen tunen ließen.
Dann wurde mein kleiner Sohn wach, setzte sich zu mir und mixte sich eine "Drink". Stinknormale Milch mit "Bananenmilchpulver". Schade - die Dose musste ich dem kleinen dann abnehmen, um mein Fischfutter zu verlängern. Zur Entschädigung nahm ich die Kinder dann mit und gab ihnen auch jeweils eine Angel.
Nach einer Stunde hatten wir auf das Banane-Aroma sechzehn Brassen gefangen!
Gestern haben mich die Kleinen wieder darauf angespochen: Hey Dad, gehen wir demnächst wieder bananbrassen fangen?


----------



## wodibo (17. Januar 2004)

Zwei Erlebnisse in 24 Stunden hatte ich mal in der Nähe von Berlin.

Als ich meine Montage (Mais-Maden-Gemisch am Futterkörbchen) einholte bis ein Hecht von 40 cm. Sauber gehakt und wieder freigelassen.
Für die Nacht hatte ich mir dann ein paar Köfis gefangen und im Setzkescher gehältert. Gegen 2 Uhr schlief mir das Gesicht ein und als ich so gegen 5 Uhr die Montagen kontrollierte fehlte an einer der Köfi. Also Setzkescher raus und nachbestücken. Nix war, alle Köfis wech aber dafür ne wohlgenährte Ringelnatter im Kescher. Nach ein paar deftigen Anglerschimpfwörtern durfte sie wieder nach Hause :m


----------



## Matchangler97 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die witzigsten Ereignisse beim Friedfischangeln*

also bei mir is es so 3 Jahre her als wir in den niederlanden waren. Direkt am Ferienhaus war nen kanal . ich saß da auf Brassen an und neben mir war ein kleiner holländischer Junge mit ner stippe in der hand . der junge fing ein paar kleine rotaugen und wollte eins grad zurückstzen da machte es platsch und der junge lag im kanal ( Nicht sehr tief ) ich hab den schirm sogedreht das er mich nicht sehen konnte und hab mich kaput gelacht


----------



## Carphunter13 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die witzigsten Ereignisse beim Friedfischangeln*



schwedenfan83 schrieb:


> naja rotaugen sind ja auch extrem blöd: sie beissen auf kaugummi, popel, blanke hakenn.... eben alles



Hi, 

Rotaugen sind blöd????
Da habe ich aber andere Erfahrungen gemacht.
Man kann zwar viele auf einmal fangen , aber nur wenn alles stimmt. Oder fängst du im Winter so gut Rotaugen, wie im Sommer?


MfG carphunter


----------



## ulli1958m (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die witzigsten Ereignisse beim Friedfischangeln*

Zitat von *schwedenfan83* 

 
_naja rotaugen sind ja auch extrem blöd: sie beissen auf kaugummi, popel, blanke hakenn.... eben alles_
-----------------------------
Zitat von *carphunter*
Hi, 

Rotaugen sind blöd????
Da habe ich aber andere Erfahrungen gemacht.
Man kann zwar viele auf einmal fangen , aber nur wenn alles stimmt. Oder fängst du im Winter so gut Rotaugen, wie im Sommer?


MfG carphunter
----------------------------------------------------------- 
-----------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------

Moin moin,
mal schauen ob du noch eine antwort von schwedenfan83 bekommst...der beitrag war von 2003 :g

rotaugen....puh....manchmal muß man sich echt anstrengen um die fische an den hacken zubekommen...besonders im winter....da muß alles passen ...montage...schnur..haken..futter usw. #:

gruss
ulli #6


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die witzigsten Ereignisse beim Friedfischangeln*

Mal schaun, vielleicht meldet sich ja.
Mir brennt da nämlich auch eine Frage auf den Lippen:




> Zitat von *schwedenfan83*
> 
> 
> _naja rotaugen sind ja auch extrem blöd: sie beissen auf kaugummi, popel, blanke hakenn.... eben alles_





schwedenfan83 schrieb:


> huch ich bin ja selber ein rotauge



Wie hat er das wohl gemeint?
Ist er so blöd?
Frißt er Popel??
Oder ist er Albino???


----------



## Hümpfi (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Die witzigsten Ereignisse beim Friedfischangeln*

Spontan Fallen mir da 2 Storys ein.
Nr.1
Ich Saß zusammen mit meinem Kollegen An unsrem Vereinsgewässer auf Rotaugen/Kapfen mit der Stippe an. Ich hatte gerade das Kit mit der Karpfenmontage und Holow Gummi im Einsatz und wollte denn Köder Kontrollieren. Als ich das Kit absteckte, hatte ich plötzlich Wiederstand. Instinktiv setze ich eine Anhieb (kommt in dem See öfters vor das mal ein Fisch direkt vor denn Füßen Steht). Der Fisch kam direkt vor mir hoch wie ein Nasser Sack und meine Kollege und ich Staunten nicht schlecht als vor meinen Füßen ein gut 80cm. Langer Hecht Schwam, Seitlich gehakt. Mein Kollege Kam gleich mit dem Kescher. Der Hecht sieht denn Kescher und legt erstmal Los. Nach einiger Zeit war der Hecht dann bereit zur Landung, dachten wir. Mein Kollege zog seine Kescher unter denn Hecht (Monofiles Netz) und Löffelte das Ding ein, dumm nur das ihm das garnicht gefiel denn dann ging der rappatz erstmal richtig los. Dummerweise zeriss der Hecht das Keschernetz meines Kollegen und verabschiedete sich =(

Nr. 2
Ich saß beim Barbenfeedern und hatte einen Hänger. Nach Langem ziehen Reißt die Schnur, komlette Montage abgerissen. Okay ich bind mir ne neue Montage, steck die Länge ab und Werfe aus. Dann bekomm ich einen Biss, Schlage an und hab wieder einen Hänger. Naja ma gscheid gezogen und er Löst sich, komischerweise lässt sich die Montage aber so schwer einkurbeln. Als diese bei mir angekommen war stellte ich Fest das eine Grundel sich an der Montage aufgehangen hat die ich vorher abgerissen hatte und meinen Hakenköder von der neuen Montage nahm. Das war ne ziemliche Maulsperre für die Grundel =)

mfg


----------

